# Finally



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

When I was two years old, my sister brought home a puppy. It's been 11 years since then. My sister moved out and brought the dog with her. 
The dog had to live with my sister's friend for a while, so my sister could get everything sorted out and get back on her feet.
The dog isn't doing well.
Her name is Bella, and she's a wolf/German Shepherd/Rottwieler/Malamute. (Believe it or not, that's what she is)
She's eleven years old now, and has pretty bad hip displaysia. The people she's living with aren't being very good to her- My sister isn't allowed to see her and she's been away from the people she knows for a little while.
The plan is that my parents and I will take Bella to live with us.
I'm a little nervous though.
I haven't seen this dog-who was around most of my life- for almost two years. What will she do? How will she react when she sees me? 
I'm not even sure the plan is going to happen, so all I can do is hope. 
But if it does...
Than Bellas finally home where she belongs. Her days are numbered, and my sister wants her to die in the place that is truly her home with the people she grew up with.
I hope this happens. I hope she gets to come live with me.


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

Aww, I hope she gets back where she is loved soon. Its a good age for a dog that size. She'll remember you, maybe. Its quite possible, maybe even probable. Even if she doesn't, you'll smell of good things to her. You'll smell of 'den', I think they all remmeber that, most seem happier around scents and sounds they knew as pups.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks. I think she'll remember me, but she might just attack me with cuddles and kisses. When my mom went to see her she nearly jumped onto the truck. ;b Silly, beautiful Bella.


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

ArcticBeauty14 said:


> Thanks. I think she'll remember me, but she might just attack me with cuddles and kisses. When my mom went to see her she nearly jumped onto the truck. ;b Silly, beautiful Bella.


 She sounds like such a sweet lass to :3


----------



## Johnny579 (Aug 22, 2014)

You gave that dog a good loving home, she'll remember, 2 years is nothing to an old dog. I want to see her when you get her back.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

_if_ I get her back. The chances look good, and I'll definitely put up a picture for you.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

We got approved for the apartment and move in Decemeber 1st. We should get Bella sometime in the middle of December.


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

ArcticBeauty14 said:


> We got approved for the apartment and move in Decemeber 1st. We should get Bella sometime in the middle of December.



 Yay!!!!!! Glad she is coming home to someone who loves her.


----------

